# Zoro vs Katakuri



## Ultimate Ningen (Nov 11, 2017)

Location: Dressrosa
Scenario 1: Zoro alone vs Katakuri
Scenario 2: Zoro & Sanji vs Katakuri
Scenario 3: Zoro & Jinbe vs Katakuri 

Who wins?


----------



## convict (Nov 11, 2017)

Zoro gets low diffed. Zoro is not as strong as Luffy who basically put up maybe a mid difficulty fight at most. Jinbei and Sanji would get stomped individually and don't make much difference. One strength mochi would oneshot Sanji, and Jinbei wouldn't be able to take much more than that.

Zoro and Law would take it to mid and Zoro and Luffy to high.

Of course this is with available evidence. I am well aware Katakuri is going down later and depending on the nature of his defeat my opinion may change.


----------



## Saybel (Nov 11, 2017)

Based on current feats

Zoro alone is mid (mid) diff for Kata
Zoro + Sanji is mid (high) diff for Kata
Zoro + Jinbe is high (low) diff for Kata

Zoro + Luffy is high (high) diff in their favor.

A bit annoying that after 7ish years that Zoro hasn't gone full out and hasn't had a fight past mid difficulty yet. If this thread is done after Wano the 1v1 will probably bring a lot more discussion. Hopefully full power Zoro isn't that far off G4 but because all his fights have mainly been mild annoyances for him it's almost like he is featless. Gotta wait for our boy to open that second eye and actually bust out some new abilities or Asura.

Also @ current state of manga I don't think there is a single character that can low diff BL Zoro or Luffy. Zoro has just put minimum effort required into his fights.


----------



## Extravlad (Nov 11, 2017)

Zoro is a worse matchup for Katakuri than Luffy is

Zoro is a natural counter to Katakuri's devil fruit, he can easily cut through most of what Katakuri can offer, he has significantly higher firepower than G3 Luffy yet Katakuri was held in place by G3 and has only shown impressive offensive power when using Donuts and Strength Mochi.

Zoro gives him a high diff fight.

Sanji is fodder to Katakuri, adding him most likely doesn't change the outcome one bit, Jinbe might be able to give Zoro enough room to land a critical hit and put down Katakuri as Zoro definitely have the lethal arsenal to do so.


----------



## DoctorLaw (Nov 11, 2017)

Katakuri beats Zoro higher end of mid dif based on current feats. Zoro is better suited to fight Kata than Luffy is since his slashes aren’t exactly something Kata can move his body around to dodge. Kata will have to actively dodge and close the distance (to avoid Zoro just cutting limbs a la Mihawk and Luffy). Katakuri can win without his awakening, but that makes it a bit more challenging.

Zoro and Sanji lose, high dif for Katakuri.

Zoro and Jinbe may be able to win depending on how much water is available for Jinbe. Jinbe isn’t some fodder that will just get one shot, he stalemated Ace, and tanked an Akainu hit. He isn’t going down easily. Zoro has been portrayed to have insane endurance feats, and he spent a good chunk of the beginning of the story fighting strong opponents while handicapped by Mihawk.


----------



## DoctorLaw (Nov 11, 2017)

convict said:


> Zoro gets low diffed. Zoro is not as strong as Luffy who basically put up maybe a mid difficulty fight at most. Jinbei and Sanji would get stomped individually and don't make much difference. One strength mochi would oneshot Sanji, and Jinbei wouldn't be able to take much more than that.
> 
> Zoro and Law would take it to mid and Zoro and Luffy to high.
> 
> Of course this is with available evidence. I am well aware Katakuri is going down later and depending on the nature of his defeat my opinion may change.



 You’re overestimating Katakuri a lot if you think Luffy would still lose to him  with Zoro’s help. G4 Luffy gave Katakuri a lot of trouble when luffy threw off his CoO, a second opponent who is competent and very capable of harming him from a distance and close range (mountain cutting slashes) is definitely throwing him off his game. Not to mention the fact that Luffy now has knowledge on one of his weaknesses.

Also, Jinbe uses fishman karate and a lot of water based attacks. He most definitely isn’t getting stomped by Katakuri. 

Katakuri is manhandling Luffy in particular because he is basically a new game+ version of Luffy with future sight. Others who have a more varied move set can give Kata trouble


----------



## Nekochako (Nov 11, 2017)

Zoro alone gets low-diffed

Zoro and Sanji/Jinbie puts up a mid diff fight.


----------



## DA hawk (Nov 11, 2017)

Zoro loses in all scenario's


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Nov 11, 2017)

Katakuri defeats him with low-diff at most.
How would Zoro do any better than Luffy? He's slower than G4 and would struggle to land attacks.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Nov 11, 2017)

Sanji and Jinbei get one-shotted when Awakening is used.


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 11, 2017)

Katakuri essentially mid diff'd luffy. katakuri low diff each scenario. lol and sanji and jimbei, wtf are they gonna do. i guess serve as meatshields for zoro.


----------



## DoctorLaw (Nov 11, 2017)

King Itachi said:


> Katakuri defeats him with low-diff at most.
> How would Zoro do any better than Luffy? He's slower than G4 and would struggle to land attacks.



Luffy isn’t failing to land attacks because of his speed, he’s struggling because of Katakuri’s CoO and Kata moving his real body around, not to mention Katakuri is a stronger brawler atm than Luffy. Zoro, after the pica fight, has been shown to have long range attacks that can cut down a mountain sized opponent. He can put up a better fight at a distance than G4 Luffy, who must connect with an actual physical blow.

Katakuri also won’t be able to spam his Great Value gomu gomu attacks against a swordsman who is more than capable of ripping a limb off if he gets the chance. Kata will have to fight Zoro very cautiously. Like I said before, his CoO and Awakening definitely put him head and shoulders above Zoro, but he’ll have a harder time smacking around someone who isn’t just blindly rushing in to punch him.

Come on people, Zoro didn’t train under Mihawk for 2 years just to get fodderized in the new world. Luffy and Zoro are no longer small fry (sorry Sanji)

Tl;dr Matchups


----------



## Gohara (Nov 11, 2017)

1. Lord Katakuri wins with mid to high difficulty.  Zoro has great offense but Lord Katakuri can dodge most of Zoro's Techniques.  Zoro has amazing defense as well though.  So Lord Katakuri might take a long time to defeat Zoro.

2. Lord Katakuri wins with high to extremely high difficulty.  Basically the same as above but they land more Techniques and it takes even longer for Lord Katakuri to win.

3. Lord Katakuri wins with high to extremely high difficulty for the same reasoning as above.

Of course this is all just in my opinion.


----------



## Spirit King (Nov 11, 2017)

DoctorLaw said:


> Luffy isn’t failing to land attacks because of his speed, he’s struggling because of Katakuri’s CoO and Kata moving his real body around, not to mention Katakuri is a stronger brawler atm than Luffy. Zoro, after the pica fight, has been shown to have long range attacks that can cut down a mountain sized opponent. He can put up a better fight at a distance than G4 Luffy, who must connect with an actual physical blow.
> 
> Katakuri also won’t be able to spam his Great Value gomu gomu attacks against a swordsman who is more than capable of ripping a limb off if he gets the chance. Kata will have to fight Zoro very cautiously. Like I said before, his CoO and Awakening definitely put him head and shoulders above Zoro, but he’ll have a harder time smacking around someone who isn’t just blindly rushing in to punch him.
> 
> ...


None of that helps in this match up. Surely avoiding slashes is far easier than avoiding punches. And speed is always a factor. It's why Luffy could tag the boa sisters without CoO.


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 11, 2017)

katakuri has shown power that is on par with G4. zoro aint doin shit, if zoro cuts some of katakuri's attacks, katakuri will make those attacks stronger. Katakuri's COA is far superior to zoro's.


----------



## Mr. Good vibes (Nov 11, 2017)

Zoro loses but if this was Zolo Katakuri would be pulling a Smoothie.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DoctorLaw (Nov 11, 2017)

Spirit King said:


> None of that helps in this match up. Surely avoiding slashes is far easier than avoiding punches. And speed is always a factor. It's why Luffy could tag the boa sisters without CoO.



I pointed out the ranged slashes to point out that Zoro has a ranged moveset that Luffy lacks, meaning he can attack Katakuri without going in and risk getting smacked around like Luffy did. He can press Kata so he can't easily spam his awakening, and he also has added defense at close range. And movement speed isn't what is needed here for Zoro. He doesn't have to blitz Katakuri, he has to play up to his strength at this point. Katakuri can't recklessly fight Zoro, remember, he doesn't underestimate his opponents, he knows if he extends out carelessly Zoro can cut his ass. Zoro is an expert swordsman, and he trained under Mihawk for 2 years and specialized in Busoshoku haki. He has the attack speed to react if he keeps his guard up, and he has the cutting power to do damage.

I'm not saying Zoro is going to come close to winning, but Katakuri isn't going to casually one shot him like a lot of people here seem to think. Zoro is going to help Luffy beat Kaido at some point, so unless there's another time-skip, Katakuri isn't going to fodderize him. He'll have to be just as careful, if not more, as he was against Luffy (Luffy kept running right at him and using brawler tactics).


----------



## Tenma (Nov 11, 2017)

Zolo soloes 

Zoro might have better CoA than Luffy but having good CoO is probably the key to dealing with Katakuri. As it is he doesn't really have a chance of hitting him.

Sanji doesn't really add anything and gets oneshotted by Chikara Mochi. Jinbe allows Zoro to put up a better fight as he's a hard counter to Kata, but Katakuri is still way too much.


----------



## Geralt-Singh (Nov 12, 2017)

Katakuri wins mid diff


----------



## Ultimate Ningen (Nov 12, 2017)

Damn, you really believe Katakuri is this strong?  How can he defeat Zoro & Sanji or even more Zoro & Jinbe? Remember that Zoro>Luffy


----------



## Dellinger (Nov 12, 2017)

Tenma said:


> Zolo soloes
> 
> Zoro might have better CoA than Luffy but having good CoO is probably the key to dealing with Katakuri. As it is he doesn't really have a chance of hitting him.
> 
> Sanji doesn't really add anything and gets oneshotted by Chikara Mochi. Jinbe allows Zoro to put up a better fight as he's a hard counter to Kata, but Katakuri is still way too much.



Zoro doesn't have better CoA than Luffy.


----------



## Tenma (Nov 12, 2017)

Dellinger said:


> Zoro doesn't have better CoA than Luffy.



Wasn't it mentioned that Sanji has better CoO and Zoro had better CoA?


----------



## Dellinger (Nov 12, 2017)

Tenma said:


> Wasn't it mentioned that Sanji has better CoO and Zoro had better CoA?



No. The only thing that was mentioned was that Zoro specializes in CoA, Sanji in CoO and Luffy in CoC. Nothing about how the compare to others.

I mean how can Zoro have better CoA than Luffy when Luffy is the only guy from the monster trio that had his Haki hyped up multiple times and the guy that sustains a whole fighting style and mode on his CoA (G4)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Saybel (Nov 12, 2017)

Dellinger said:


> No. The only thing that was mentioned was that Zoro specializes in CoA, Sanji in CoO and Luffy in CoC. Nothing about how the compare to others.
> 
> I mean how can Zoro have better CoA than Luffy when Luffy is the only guy from the monster trio that had his Haki hyped up multiple times and the guy that sustains a whole fighting style and mode on his CoA (G4)



Well to play devil's advocate here Zoro never really has had his Haki quantified in any way like Luffy has since all his opponents have been mid diff or lower.

I don't really think his CoA is better, more like around the same level with G4 Luffy being slightly superior but the guy literally has no meaningful feats that are in context after the timeskip except breaking out of Fujitora's gravity which isn't a Haki feat


----------



## Dellinger (Nov 12, 2017)

Saybel said:


> Well to play devil's advocate here Zoro never really has had his Haki quantified in any way like Luffy has since all his opponents have been mid diff or lower.
> 
> I don't really think his CoA is better, more like around the same level with G4 Luffy being slightly superior but the guy literally has no meaningful feats that are in context after the timeskip except breaking out of Fujitora's gravity which isn't a Haki feat



He had against Pica who is totally irrelevant. I mean the moment Zoro cut through Pica, Luffy was having Haki clashes with a monster like Doflamingo. Nothing points to Zoro having better CoA, everything favors Luffy.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 12, 2017)

ya there's a misconception that zoro has more COA than luffy, and that Sanji has more COO than luffy.

its a load of bullshit. They specialize in those Haki, but that doesn't mean they have more than luffy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoctorLaw (Nov 12, 2017)

Dellinger said:


> He had against Pica who is totally irrelevant. I mean the moment Zoro cut through Pica, Luffy was having Haki clashes with a monster like Doflamingo. Nothing points to Zoro having better CoA, everything favors Luffy.



Zoro cut through a mountain sized opponent. King Punch and a haki drill didn’t do as much damage as Zoro spamming an attack from a vast distance. It did just as much damage to Pica if not more than Grizzly Magnum, and Zoro could spam it faster than Luffy can get running starts. 

No one is tanking a Zoro slash that isn’t admiral level or Jozu without taking some damage. I’d say his mostly restricted haki attacks at this point have him definitely on par with Luffy outside of G4.


----------



## DoctorLaw (Nov 12, 2017)

savior2005 said:


> ya there's a misconception that zoro has more COA than luffy, and that Sanji has more COO than luffy.
> 
> its a load of bullshit. They specialize in those Haki, but that doesn't mean they have more than luffy.



To be fair, some may view it as they specialize in it so they are slightly better at it, while Luffy is a jack of all trades.

I personally think G4 proves Luffy’s haki is the best, but Zoro isn’t leagues behind him. 

I think it’s sadder that some think Luffy’s FM is apparently fodder material to someone like Katakuri. It’s been implied that if Kata didn’t have the CoO hax that Luffy can probably beat him (Kata saying “as long as I remain calm and focus I can keep fighting like a piece of shit.”) Luffy is much better at gauging how strong his opponents are, and he figures if he can get G4 again and enter in some cheat codes he can win. Just look at how he did the moment Kata got flustered


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 12, 2017)

DoctorLaw said:


> To be fair, some may view it as they specialize in it so they are slightly better at it, while Luffy is a jack of all trades.
> 
> I personally think G4 proves Luffy’s haki is the best, but Zoro isn’t leagues behind him.
> 
> I think it’s sadder that some think Luffy’s FM is apparently fodder material to someone like Katakuri. It’s been implied that if Kata didn’t have the CoO hax that Luffy can probably beat him (Kata saying “as long as I remain calm and focus I can keep fighting like a piece of shit.”) Luffy is much better at gauging how strong his opponents are, and he figures if he can get G4 again and enter in some cheat codes he can win. Just look at how he did the moment Kata got flustered


from what he has shown, zoro is fodder material to katakuri. the dude had difficulty against pica, katakuri here is thrashing G4 luffy. Gear fucking 4 luffy, the same luffy who thrashed doffy, the same doffy who could mid diff zoro


----------



## DoctorLaw (Nov 12, 2017)

savior2005 said:


> from what he has shown, zoro is fodder material to katakuri. the dude had difficulty against pica, katakuri here is thrashing G4 luffy. Gear fucking 4 luffy, the same luffy who thrashed doffy, the same doffy who could mid diff zoro



What has been shown that makes Zoro fodder level for Katakuri? He cut down an opponent that someone like Chinjao could only just damage with the help of another character’s ultimate attack.

He no diffed Monet, Hody (two characters who Luffy had “difficulty” with, in the same vein that Zoro had “difficulty” with Pica) and launched a counterattack against an admiral that actually pushed him back. For perspective, Doflamingo didn’t even move Fuji an inch with his kick. You can always say that Fuji was caught off guard which is true, but that just means Zoro got the jump on an admiral.

The only difficulty he had against Pica was finding him, and G4 Luffy is getting thrashed because Katakuri’s future sight and he has a terrible matchup with Kata. When he lost focus, Luffy found out a lot about him, and even started giving him a bit of the Doflamingo treatment.

And Doflamingo mid diffed Sanji, doesn’t mean he’ll do the same to Zoro. If G2/G3 Luffy can give Doflamingo trouble, Zoro would be capable of the same thing.


----------



## o0Fujitora0o (Nov 12, 2017)

Katakuri low diff them in all case.


----------



## Saybel (Nov 13, 2017)

Dellinger said:


> He had against Pica who is totally irrelevant. I mean the moment Zoro cut through Pica, Luffy was having Haki clashes with a monster like Doflamingo. Nothing points to Zoro having better CoA, everything favors Luffy.



Well, I agree that G4 Luffy has better Haki. I just don't think Zoro is that far behind and it's really hard to tell because his only Haki feat is easily slicing through FBH Pica.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 13, 2017)

Scenario 1: Katakuri wins Mid diff
Scenario 2: Katakuri wins Mid diff
Scenario 3: Katakuri wins High diff - water can help  the two to counter Kata's DF power.


----------



## Shrike (Nov 13, 2017)

From what we know (and not from what we guess will be the strengths of Zoro/Sanji/Jinei once they go all out)

Kata low.
Kata low.
Kata mid, because water and all that.

Ranged slashes are cool and all but once the Awakening catches Zoro/Sanji/Jinbei, they are done. It is sad though that none of these three has had a fight post skip, and that goes double for Zoro and Sanji. Two of the M3 didn't even get to go all out once for almost 300 fucking chapters. Come on, Oda 

I am sure that this will change, but this stands as it is.


----------



## AllyGator (Nov 13, 2017)

DoctorLaw said:


> And Doflamingo mid diffed Sanji

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yuki (Nov 13, 2017)

Katakuri dealt with Luffy easier than Zoro dealt with Pica.  Lol at Zoro giving Katakuri high dif.  That would be like Luffy giving Kaido high dif atm.


----------



## charles101 (Nov 13, 2017)

Katakuri beats him with Mochi-sword 

Seriously guys, he's strong enough to make G4 Luffy look like that with blunt hits (he should be somewhat resistant to that, especially in G4):

Wwww...wait reader.net/one-piece/884/one-piece-9976177.jpg


----------



## DoctorLaw (Nov 13, 2017)

Yuki said:


> Katakuri dealt with Luffy easier than Zoro dealt with Pica.  Lol at Zoro giving Katakuri high dif.  That would be like Luffy giving Kaido high dif atm.



Have you read a lot of the posts on this forum lately? There are a ridiculous number of people here who think G4 Luffy is damn near admiral level and Katakuri is admiral level for beating his ass


----------



## Yuki (Nov 13, 2017)

DoctorLaw said:


> Have you read a lot of the posts on this forum lately? There are a ridiculous number of people here who think G4 Luffy is damn near admiral level and Katakuri is admiral level for beating his ass



No one thinks G4 Luffy is admiral level. >_>


----------



## DoctorLaw (Nov 13, 2017)

AllyGator said:


>



Sanji is going to get some power ups soon lol, put some respect on his name.


----------



## DoctorLaw (Nov 13, 2017)

Yuki said:


> No one thinks G4 Luffy is admiral level. >_>



Just had a back and forth with someone telling me G4 Luffy is as fast or faster than Katakuri. Seen plenty of people saying G4 Luffy’s offense is better than some admirals. Gohara is also on this forum if you haven’t checked


----------



## Yuki (Nov 13, 2017)

DoctorLaw said:


> Just had a back and forth with someone telling me G4 Luffy is as fast or faster than Katakuri. Seen plenty of people saying G4 Luffy’s offense is better than some admirals. Gohara is also on this forum if you haven’t checked



I don't read everyones posts... Why are you telling me anyway lol...


----------



## DoctorLaw (Nov 13, 2017)

Yuki said:


> I don't read everyones posts... Why are you telling me anyway lol...



If you don’t read everyone’s posts, how are you fit to declare no one person has ever made a statement like that?

I’m telling you because you took the time to quote my post and tell me I’m wrong.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yuki (Nov 13, 2017)

DoctorLaw said:


> If you don’t read everyone’s posts, how are you fit to declare no one person has ever made a statement like that?
> 
> I’m telling you because you took the time to quote my post and tell me I’m wrong.



I don't read everyone's posts because some people are simply on my ignore list and i cannot see those posts. Some people have zero credibility.

As for me quoting your post when did i do that?


----------



## Muah (Nov 13, 2017)

maybe all three together.


----------



## B Rabbit (Nov 13, 2017)

Katakuri low diffs.

To me Katakuri low diffed Luffy.


----------



## Nox (Nov 14, 2017)

Zoro has comparable feats with G2/G3. Which Cracker just wrecked & Kata manhandled. On the basis Zoro hasn’t gone out I’ll say Katakuri (High) Low Diff. Adding Sanji takes it to (Low) Mid Diff. Jinbe brings it to Mid Diff. Potentially getting to (Low) High Diff as Jinbe is Kata’s natural counter. To make this interesting limit Kata to Spearmanship and Haki since I see him winning even without Awakening. Unless current Zoro = DD as I anticipate.


----------



## DoctorLaw (Nov 14, 2017)

B Rabbit said:


> Katakuri low diffs.
> 
> To me Katakuri low diffed Luffy.



Having what was supposed to be your winning move, which happens to be an awakened attack, literally eaten by your opponent and getting smashed in the face by said opponent is not low difficulty.


----------



## MO (Nov 15, 2017)

Kata rapes all scenerio.
They are not pushing more than low diff individual and midd together.


----------



## Dunno (Nov 15, 2017)

Zoro beat Pica, who said he could beat Fujitora, who in turn is stronger than Katakuri. He mid diffs.


----------



## Bernkastel (Nov 16, 2017)

Zoro and every SH for that matter need more feats ... currently Katakuri just lolnoped G4,the same G4 that ragdolled DD,the same DD that would mid diff the likes of law and Zoro.

Low diff is the best he could hope to give with his current showings.
Sanji and jinbei are even lower than that so they get oneshot.


----------



## IllmaticKingC (Nov 17, 2017)

Katakuri should low diff all rounds tbh


----------

